# I'm not wll...



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

But I desire to imitate one of his modded SS

I take one of the most used SS in my town 
Remove the grip and copy some of wll's mods

Not and never the same but it shoots well and are very comfy


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Widget said:


> But I desire to imitate one of his modded SS
> 
> I take one of the most used SS in my town
> Remove the grip and copy some of wll's mods
> ...


Hey buddy, that looks good to me, I bet it shoots great ;- )

How did you wrap the handle, I like that, that is very cool ?

Just be sure your fork ties are ties on super strong and tight !

wll


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I hope the ties are strong... 
First I make a constrictor knot... Than I wrap infinite times around... End with another constrictor knot and just to be sure I make a simple double knot to finish

The wrap around the handle is very simple... I follow a video on YouTube to make it... It is a cross around on both sides and than it go up to wrap around the lower fork... In the upper piece a simply put a piece of "thermosomething" ????


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is the video


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Widget said:


> Here is the video


Very cool, I like that a lot, might use it on a sling or two ;- )

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A flat pocketable economical/simple/strong fast to make (even with lanyard!) functional shooter...nice example! Actually there is no excuse why anyone can't make a slingshot out of "something" if they have the dexterity to shoot one...be it a natural fork, a paint scraper or wooden spatula (Charles) or just some black iron stock or rebar. The fun of shooting a slingshot isn't tarnished by what materials one uses.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

IMHO the advantage of this short in high but large fork is that it is pocketable but you can shoot almost everything... From 7 MM ammo to marbles 








Today I buy this at the "Winter market" here in my town for only 1 Euro


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Here some other picture of here


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

A very simple and smart way to attach to the fork. I'm gonna have to try this the next wrist rocket I modify. "Oh yeah"! :koolaid: Thanks for the post.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice, how does she shoot ?

wll


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Very very good... The good thing is that u doesn't care how the rubber is aligned... It's shoots even straight to the can


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

@wll I noticed only now that your "Gipsy" is tied in the other way as mine

After you is their any advantage in yours ?


----------



## Pepy (Nov 23, 2015)

It worked ?

You tested ?


----------



## Pepy (Nov 23, 2015)

The metal fork is good, but the plático frame is bad and very dangerous.
If your idea worked , I will follow it.
I tried to attach photos .


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's work really good... I just make 2 of this and have a lot of fun with them


----------



## Pepy (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you!
I will make this adjustment in my sling and hope it will be fun!


----------

